# Some construction shots of my new set up and some tips



## 350z (Jan 2, 2006)

Just a few construction shots of my new 4 lane setup...16 feet long 4 feet wide...I started about 10 days ago including the table which has casters homasote over ply all joints screwed and glued. Tomy track with every joint soldered...filled and smoothed to perfection! I should have all the track soldered and filled by sunday. A few tips....the tomy track needs to be heated to about 125 and allowed to cool to relive the stresses created during the manufacering process. I did this to all the sections before assembly. I insert a straight angle stock in the slot during this procedure. I also used the same angle stock when joing the sections to insure a perfect straight slot. Most people try to align the outside edges...forget it ,almost every piece I did had a bow...but by heating and having the angle stock in the slot you get a straight slot. The other tip is for shooting a elevation such as a hill ...I just used a string strung between my low and high point. Blocked up the track to the edge of the string measured from the bottom of the table to the bottom of the track and then cut my blocking. More to come.
Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice, looks pretty fast too!!! Gotta love the banked turns.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Scott- Very nice banked turn. I love the elevations. SOunds like you have done a lot to make her real smooth. Are you going to landscape?
Keep the pics coming.
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great shots. Gonna be one wicked bank run on that straightaway! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

how did you heat your track to 125? heat gun? how did u control the temperature to 125?


----------



## 350z (Jan 2, 2006)

*More shots of todays work*

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the compliments! Yes we are going to landscape. The back section (elavated ) is going to be the mountain pass. I used plywood for durability and sound board to absorb sound and a smooth ride.(plus with 2 young ones who are in bed by 9:00 I have to keep it as quiet as possible)..my first track was done on just plywood..BIG difference with the sound board. I'am going to use the sound board under the supported section too. I heat the track with a heat gun and use a hand held infra-red temp sensor to check as I heat it up. Heres some more pics from todays work session and one of the drivers stations. Didn't get as much done today as I would have liked to, but the track manager needed some things done around the pits! I have the wiring done so we have been running as we build..Just waiting on a few more pieces of track and our digital power supply which should be here this week. More to come!!
Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking nice there, VERY NICE. Nothing like taking your time huh!! At this rate you'll be done by Wednesday!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Very nice beginning. Looking forward to more.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Very nice. I like it. Keep the pics comming. 

BTW, did Weird Jack make those tires in the background?  

GP


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

SO I guess you're saying you hate 4 X 4 legs...  

I didn't build my new tables from anyone's plan but mine. I've noticed that there is some flex to the legs if the caster catches the edge of the rug, but it's not as severe as you say. You have 4 inches on both sides of a 4x4 leg to secure into the upper corner of my track table itself, which gives you more screw area than a 2x4 area. I may place cross brace's on some of the legs, but for the most part my track will be against a corner wall so there's no worry about leaning against it. Also, I knew I would be using casters beforehand and it was easy to mount a caster on the base of the 4 X 4 leg. 

-Scott


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh ya, cool track there under way. :thumbsup: 

One word of caution about soldering together all theose banked turns before racing on them. From an experienced banked turn user; You may find that the banked turn is not as desirable as you thought. While it's great for the upper 2 lanes, the lower 2 lanes actually lose magnetic downforce as the cup of the bank forces the chassis center away from the rails. It becomes more pronounced with longer wheelbase cars like SG+ F1 bodies. You get a bit of slide effect in the bottom 2 lanes of a banked turn.

-Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I was planning on using a 36" wide folding table (one of those heavy metal ones but without the 3/4" top). I was thinking that would support my 4 x 8 sheet ok with a little cross support underneath....but not so much that my wiring won't be a trouble.

That is...if I can drum up the courage to separate my lanes and drill into my track like I see the links y'all have been sending me.....  

Btw Slott V.....looking great! It's amazing to see the first pics with the newest ones.


----------



## 350z (Jan 2, 2006)

*Great advice and information afx!*

Great Information AFX,
Table building is not rocket science. The tables on horacing... Are not his design..that type of construction has been around for decades. I agree that some of his dimisions and placement of legs are incorrect. You can find the correct specs in any good deck building book..Which will also give the formulas for the correct spacing of foots (legs) and supports for a given size of wood and span. The one thing you fail to metion is the fact of that by GLUING the plywood to the frame and supports(joists) you create a stressed skin structure (composite) The same exact pricinable used for building airplane wings and unibody cars. Therefore the structure under the skin does not have to be as large. Also some well placed gussets(diagonals) made of 1/2" or 3/4" ply can provide just as much support as a 2x4 diagnoal. The other thing is that diagnals are not really required for the height of the legs we are dealing with here, if they are attached and boxed or gussted properly. That comes more into play as the height increses(moment arm or lever effect) I've built and designed many a deck (12 last summer) The only time the building dept requires diagnals is caculated by the height of the deck. I can you tell right now my corner joints which are GLUED to the skin, Glued to each other and screwed will never come apart. To me a 2x4 legged table with 2x4 diagnals just has the feel of a work bench or barn type of table...It dosn't have that "polished look" Look at any Large fine dining room table...You never see a 2x4 for a leg or diagnals. I used 4x4"s for the legs (2- 2x4 glued and screwed together "composite") Because I like the comtempery look of a beefey leg just like a dining room table. I also think the surroundings and decor dictate some of the construction methods and "final look" of a table. Our setup is going to be the cornerstone of an entertainment area in our basement. So a 2x4 table didn't have the right feel. Just my 2 cents. I did take your advice though about the hook ups and made a plexi plate which creates the box to protect against the slip and rip factor.
Scott


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

How about using 1" sq steel tubing as your table frame and legs,lighter then wood and usually straighter.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Scott,

Lotta work huh. Looks awesome!!! Keep it fun and enjoy your efforts. :thumbsup:


----------



## 350z (Jan 2, 2006)

*Update....Moving right along*

Hi All,
Heres some pics taken about 10 minutes ago...The track is all layed...it's up and running and the back part(track) against the mountains is done..Hope to have all the front part painted and finished tomorrow...Then it's all details. We have been running it and the track is awsome!!!! I'am really pleased..every person thats run it, loves it. 
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I usually don't "toot, toot" to any pics of tracks, but yours is deserving,,,,,,,,,Awesome layout, I can't wait to see it with scenery added.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Looks great*

Z man- looks good, keep the pics coming. Love the aj's tow truck, nice car.

Jim


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lookin' really great.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

wow looks really good and is that tyco track i see layed out there lol


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait for the final product! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 350z (Jan 2, 2006)

*Did a bit of landscaping*

Hi All,
Thanks for the many compliments on the setup  
Did a bit of rough landscaping today...Heres a pic
Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Lookin' cool there 350!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice start 350, keep the pics coming!

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

350z said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for the many compliments on the setup
> Did a bit of rough landscaping today...Heres a pic
> Scott


 
Looks good so far! rr


----------



## gaulv (Feb 24, 2006)

AfxToo (or anyone else)

Do you have any basic plans for a 5X10 or 5X12 table? I too was considering the 4X4 leg plan at the hoslot site but it did seem a bit heavy. I'm not a fan of saw horses as they occupy a lot of room. Do you have any specific 2X4 plans for my size that shows good bracing?

Thanks
Gaulv


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Layout Plans*

For layout ideas, go to:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com

And click the 'Layouts' button on the menu to the left.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey 350,
Hows the banks holding up?


----------

